# What happened with Peavey now? the 6505 and 6505+ are made in China?



## guitarblade (May 26, 2015)

I bought a Peavey 6505 head 120 watts, the price, 1000$ all new. But, I know that this amplifier is made in USA, but when I see in the rear panel, say made in China. Peavey Electronics is building all the amplifier in china?


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 26, 2015)

guitarblade said:


> I bought a Peavey 6505 head 120 watts, the price, 1000$ all new. But, I know that this amplifier is made in USA, but when I see in the rear panel, say made in China. Peavey Electronics is building all the amplifier in china?




What the f###

This ruined my day


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 26, 2015)

This is a sad sad day


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 26, 2015)

Would be cool to see pics of this,,,,,,,well actually not cool, but......
Maybe it's just a specific component or something.....?????


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 26, 2015)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Would be cool to see pics of this,,,,,,,well actually not cool, but......
> Maybe it's just a specific component or something.....?????



All the new heads will be made in china. Meridian is closing down.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 26, 2015)

WestOfSeven said:


> All the new heads will be made in china. Meridian is closing down.



edit;
Well I guess it's OK then, as long as it's not true.


re-edit; uuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggggggggggg again, it is true, uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggggggggggggggg!!!


----------



## glpg80 (May 26, 2015)

According to Peavey, you're all incorrect.

Directly from Peavey as of April 2015:



> The Clarion-Ledger has confirmed Peavey Electronics is not closing additional plants in Mississippi, despite media reports saying the company was moving manufacturing operations overseas.





> Sources with knowledge of Peavey's operation say the press release was erroneous [...]




Peavey NOT Closing Additional Plants


Now, that does not mean all Peavey amplifiers are made in USA. Only the flagships - 6505, 6534, 6505+, etc. The 1x12's will continue to be made overseas.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2015)

guitarblade said:


> I bought a Peavey 6505 head 120 watts, the price, 1000$ all new. But, I know that this amplifier is made in USA, but when I see in the rear panel, say made in China. Peavey Electronics is building all the amplifier in china?



Got any pics of this?


----------



## glpg80 (May 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got any pics of this?



It's false. Read 2 posts above.

I'd like to request a moderator lock this.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Spinedriver (May 26, 2015)

It could be that they are getting parts from overseas but just assembling them in the US.

That being said, if Peavey's already moved a large portion of their facilities overseas so that they can "stay competitive", it's just a matter of time before the rest will follow. It may not be this year or next but it will be inevitable because (as evidenced by hundreds of North American companies already) the lure of bigger bottom lines by sending manufacturing overseas is quite hard to resist.


----------



## Shask (May 26, 2015)

I have heard this a few times from different sources. It seems like all Peavey amps are starting to be made overseas now.


----------



## feraledge (May 26, 2015)

The 6505MH is made in China, but that wasn't a secret. 
Maybe Peavey is thinking "Eddie was selling a Chinese guitar for $1000 new, why not?".

But if they do this kind of a move, it really might mean that "USA" 5150s will go for $600 used instead of $500.


----------



## guitarblade (May 26, 2015)

I just called Peavey, to ask it, and they say that all the amplifiers, heads, combos, cabinets, all. Is made in China now. 

here the pictures:





















http://s1066.photobucket.com/user/guitarblade777/media/Imagen0505-1_zpsccioqaey.jpg.html

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/guitarblade777/Imagen0509_zpsfs8p1ubj.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/guitarblade777/Imagen0513_zpsuz87h3cl.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u417/guitarblade777/Imagen0514_zpsxkm7zwls.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2015)

From above...

















Well... End of an era, it seems.


----------



## guitarblade (May 26, 2015)

Good Times man, now, almost all the companies are building the amplifiers in China, this seems that is the new era now :/


----------



## Albionic (May 26, 2015)

Hmmm I wonder if the prices will be less on the Chinese 6505? If peavey amps ever become available on the UK again.


----------



## desmondtencents (May 26, 2015)

I doubt prices will drop. Maybe by a small margin if at all.
Companies typically don't move production overseas to pass the savings along to their customers


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## RobbYoung (May 26, 2015)

My 6505+ combo was made in China, I thought it was common knowledge that these series had been manufactured there for many years?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 26, 2015)

Man, this is sad. Glad I bought a US made one. After all the [email protected] China is doing to my home country, I've been trying to avoid buying Chinese products. We all know that IS very very very hard and almost impossible. 

Now it gets even harder when nearly all new gear is coming from China.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2015)

Albionic said:


> Hmmm I wonder if the prices will be less on the Chinese 6505? If peavey amps ever become available on the UK again.





desmondtencents said:


> I doubt prices will drop. Maybe by a small margin if at all.
> Companies typically don't move production overseas to pass the savings along to their customers



I'd love to see a price drop, but I doubt it'll happen. 
Although it HAS happened before when production shifted. When the Wolfgang Specials moved from Japan to China, the priced dropped $300 or so?



RobbYoung said:


> My 6505+ combo was made in China, I thought it was common knowledge that these series had been manufactured there for many years?



Nope. The 6505+ 112 was the only Chinese-made 6505 variant for the longest time. It seems that this will be the first year all 6505s will be made in China.


----------



## Bish0p34 (May 26, 2015)

Peavey moving production to China and not dropping the prices is a big let down to me. it has ensured that I'll never buy another new Peavey amp again. The 6505 combo is priced great for what it is. $1300 for a chinese head that has yet to have it's long term reliability tested?

No.

We might be seeing the decline of Peavey with this move. A damn shame. They always made affordable amps, that had great quality and a really good tone.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 26, 2015)

desmondtencents said:


> I doubt prices will drop. Maybe by a small margin if at all.
> Companies typically don't move production overseas to pass the savings along to their customers



Generally when a company moves production overseas it is an opportunity to return to profitability, not achieve greater profitability. Its likely there was very little profit making the amps in the US and the move to China doesn't get Peavey "savings" as much as a chance to remain a viable manufacturer.


----------



## vick1000 (May 26, 2015)

Well, I will never buy another Peavey product. Slick move PV, I'm sure the CFO and CEO will get a big bonus. I hope the Chinese government nationalizes all these US subsidised factories, and they all get sh*t canned.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 26, 2015)

Sucks, but as long as the company keeps up it's standards it won't scare me away. If the alternative means jacking up prices, that would go against what has made peavey what it has been all these years - good working class products as a reasonable price. 

I assume there are plants in China that can make a top quality product if given the design and the money to do it right, same as there are plants that will produce the cheapest thing possible.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 26, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> Well, I will never buy another Peavey product. Slick move PV, I'm sure the CFO and CEO will get a big bonus. I hope the Chinese government nationalizes all these US subsidised factories, and they all get sh*t canned.



What an odd sentiment. 

If China nationalized their industry it would lead to a major collapse in their economy as they would be cutting off foreign investment in their nations assets. It would lead to a global economic disaster in general. Where guitar amps are made would become much less important than where food, medicine, medical supplies, and important electronic equipment comes from.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 26, 2015)

Funny how the ostensively Communist Chinese are bigger Capitalists than many in the US. 

Unless you were working for Peavey, I really don't see how this is going to negatively affect anyone.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 26, 2015)

My EVH Wolfgang Specials from China are just fine... they're almost on par with the USA EVH, except one had a QC issue with pickup wiring, and aesthetically I do prefer the birdseye maple to the rock maple.

Besides I don't see anyone questioning the quality of their iPhones...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Sucks, but as long as the company keeps up it's standards it won't scare me away. If the alternative means jacking up prices, that would go against what has made peavey what it has been all these years - good working class products as a reasonable price.



Pretty much this. It was inevitable. Surprised it didn't happen sooner given how cheap the 6505 was for the longest time. Even quite a few Chinese amps are over twice the price of a 6505. 

So yeah, it's either Chinese and HOPEFULLY the same quality as the MiA amp (if they use the same components and all. Randall has shown recently you can make solid amps in China), or 6505 and 6505s+ for the same price as Mesa/Boogies. 

Still, though, it is a bit of a hard pill to swallow since the 5150/6505 has been MiA for nearly 25 years.



USMarine75 said:


> Besides I don't see anyone questioning the quality of their iPhones...



Actually...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 26, 2015)

I just always hate seeing us lose more manufacturing jobs.industries.

That's fine though, Mesa isn't going anywhere anytime soon, and we do still have Carvin and Avatar and many more really. (Krank, Rivera, Fryette, ect....) Plenty of options for anyone wanting to support USA-made products.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 26, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Funny how the ostensively Communist Chinese are bigger Capitalists than many in the US.
> 
> Unless you were working for Peavey, I really don't see how this is going to negatively affect anyone.



The Special Economic Zones in various trade hubs have been focused on developing growth in foreign investment since the 70s. They have much more control over their localized economic policy than the rest of the mainland. Its a socialist structure that allows growth where true communism simply wouldn't work.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually...


 
Meh... most companies charge extra for that option. 

Besides, I think they'll be ok (iPhone sales by qtr):


----------



## feraledge (May 26, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> Besides I don't see anyone questioning the quality of their iPhones...



They have accepted planned obsolescence as part of the purchase cost. The one word I have used in regards to the entire 5150 line for over a decade has been "workhorse". I don't think anyone would call an iPhone a "workhorse" with a straight face. 
But what concerns me more than any notion of nationalist based economics is that, like the workers behind the iEverythings, the people making my amp might one day have to sign a no-suicide clause first like Foxconn's employees do.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 26, 2015)

feraledge said:


> They have accepted planned obsolescence as part of the purchase cost. The one word I have used in regards to the entire 5150 line for over a decade has been "workhorse". I don't think anyone would call an iPhone a "workhorse" with a straight face.


 
My original comment was actually intended as a joke... but are you suggesting that an American made iPhone would be an inherently better product? 

Also, I don't think planned obsolescence has anything to do with country of manufacture, nor does the workhorse label. 

Planned obsolescence in cellphones is caused mainly by unwieldy and incompatible firmware updates, whereas in musical equipment it is caused by Bulb and Ola. 

The term workhorse is more subjective than anything else.

FWIW LG, HTC, and Samsung are all Korean. Apple is Chinese. All are among the highest rated cellphone manufacturers. The EVH 5150-3 amps are now built in Mexico (the first run Vietnam ones were pieces of .... though! ).

I remember when companies first started using Korea for manufacturing and there was a lot of hatred regarding the initial crap that came out of there (e.g. MIK Peavey Wolfgangs). But now the MIK ESP LTD and Schecters are fairly good quality, I think on par with most comparably priced MIJ and MIA musical equipment. Indonesia is catching up. China has come a long way too since the 1990s - early 2000 Peavey 5150 112 combos.

Oh well just my opinions... like I said it's mostly subjective anyways.

tl;dr They took our jobs...


----------



## Edika (May 26, 2015)

Even though the quality will be better and Peavey is the original manufacturer, nobody will claim Bugera's are cheap Chinese amps with the same confidence as before.

However I do hope they keep the same build quality as MIA because £1100 new is a tough pill to swallow for a subpar amp. The market is not as forgiving as it used to and with the amount of options out there that might not be the wisest move if they can't deliver.


----------



## bnzboy (May 26, 2015)

I am sad this is happening but it seems this is how the world is going to be; cheaper labour cost and maximized production process optimization.


----------



## p4vl (May 26, 2015)

I wonder if Peavey moving the construction of one of their most popular guitar amps to China is an indicator that something is wrong with Peavey's finances? 

Quit fiddlin', I smell something burning.


----------



## Ibycan7 (May 26, 2015)

this could mean that the U.S made 6505+ made in the U.S would be more desirable therefore going up in value in the used market?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 26, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> The Special Economic Zones in various trade hubs have been focused on developing growth in foreign investment since the 70s. They have much more control over their localized economic policy than the rest of the mainland. Its a socialist structure that allows growth where true communism simply wouldn't work.



The only things Socialist structures enable is mass-murder/genocide.

Back OT (sort of), I think this might be a good thing for a smaller US company willing to make good quality amps in the US at a reasonable prices. Get someone to make a 20/5/1 watt mini amp like the Mini Classics/6505s and I'll buy one.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 26, 2015)

bnzboy said:


> I am sad this is happening but it seems this is how the world is going to be; cheaper labour cost and maximized production process optimization.



Well either you support a free market or Mercantilism.


----------



## AndRiska (May 26, 2015)

It might not affect at all the quality. but a friend of mine bought a new 6505+ combo and it got broken twicw in a few months. and, sincerelly, they don't sound too good. I have a valveking, and, for me, it has much more possibilities.


----------



## mongey (May 26, 2015)

I remember when Japanese made guitars were bashed for being inferior to their USA made counterparts. 

Times change and we can't do much about it is unless everyone decides to boycott.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 26, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Generally when a company moves production overseas it is an opportunity to return to profitability, not achieve greater profitability. Its likely there was very little profit making the amps in the US and the move to China doesn't get Peavey "savings" as much as a chance to remain a viable manufacturer.



The big variable here is whether they are genuinely losing money or are they just not meeting their "projected" earnings. Too many companies now put their faith in their accountants/soothsayers to tell them how much money they anticipate the company will make in 'x' amount of time. When the company misses that mark, it's time to "restructure" so that they can meet that goal. 

If Hartley owns it 100%, then it could be that they are genuinely losing money had that the company WILL tank if they don't change things. On the other hand, if he has shareholders, then they could be the ones forcing him to move everything overseas to increase their profits, otherwise they could sell off all of their shares & Peavey would end up being owned by some other company like Fender or Gibson.

All that being said, there's no way the build quality is going to match Peavey's heyday of the 80's. Even though Peavey may set out quality standards, many of those manufacturers tend to ignore them.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 26, 2015)

Until they make a 6505 Rockmaster, I couldn't care less.


----------



## mongey (May 26, 2015)

there are allot of skilled workers in china. It is possible to keep a high build quality and build there if peavy decides to go that route .

the days of china only making cheap products are over IMHO


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2015)

Bugera are starting to look mighty fine now.


----------



## glpg80 (May 26, 2015)

With everyone moving to fender for 5150 voicings and using the used market to get 5150's from Peavey, I can't honestly say I didn't expect this to happen.

Anyone who is shocked lives in a cave. A competitor now dominates their flagship model and therefore the bottom line is affected.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 26, 2015)

glpg80 said:


> A competitor now dominates their flagship model and therefore the bottom line is affected.



Must be the stripes(shoes) .


----------



## glpg80 (May 26, 2015)

Or that musicians want it both cheap and well made.

The quality is what scares me of getting an Engl. Should something happen you're pretty much hosed in the USA. The same however is not the case for Peavey - there exists certified repair centers all over the place. I'm not happy that they went overseas being as though that was their top selling point for years. But it seems as though in order to stay competitive that is what it will take.

Fender 5150 III's made in Mexico, and Peavey 5150's made in China. 10 years ago if you said this existed, i'd have laughed.


----------



## btbg (May 26, 2015)

glpg80 said:


> Or that musicians want it both cheap and well made.
> 
> The quality is what scares me of getting an Engl. Should something happen you're pretty much hosed in the USA. The same however is not the case for Peavey - there exists certified repair centers all over the place. I'm not happy that they went overseas being as though that was their top selling point for years. But it seems as though in order to stay competitive that is what it will take.
> 
> Fender 5150 III's made in Mexico, and Peavey 5150's made in China. 10 years ago if you said this existed, i'd have laughed.



Yeah... There's also engl service centres throughout North America, so your whole post is moot.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 26, 2015)

Fake Chinese 6505s in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2015)

Zombie13 said:


> Fake Chinese 6505s in 3, 2, 1...



Blast off!


----------



## glpg80 (May 27, 2015)

btbg said:


> Yeah... There's also engl service centres throughout North America, so your whole post is moot.



North America =/= Local Big City. Anytime shipping is involved, you're out the cost of a chinese made 6505 mini.

CWIDT?


----------



## Albionic (May 27, 2015)

With the used markets flooded with 5150's/6505's do peavey even really need to keep making the 6505?


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Blast off!



They can get cheaper !


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Those chromed corners are actually quite the nice touch. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## ilovefinnish (May 27, 2015)

I just don't understand the "support USA products" thing.
I've always been interested in quality and price, if a Chinese, Mexican, Korean, etc product is cheap and with good quality, I'll buy anytime over an USA product.


----------



## RobbYoung (May 27, 2015)

ilovefinnish said:


> I just don't understand the "support USA products" thing.


Being British I feel the same sort of thing about Orange. The fact is, most of their stuff that is possible to buy for a young person like me is made in China. That being said, to my knowledge the higher price stuff is still UK made; even if it wasn't, I really don't know if the "thems be stealing our jobs" side of it would really come in. If it's not profitable for the company to make the product in the UK, or in the US, then either they need to move their facilities or they'll go out of business.

Side note, any idea if US customers can still send their amp back to a Peavey repair shop in the US, as opposed to having it shipped back around the world _twice_?


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 27, 2015)

ilovefinnish said:


> I just don't understand the "support USA products" thing.
> I've always been interested in quality and price, if a Chinese, Mexican, Korean, etc product is cheap and with good quality, I'll buy anytime over an USA product.



IIRC Blackstar manufacture their HT series in China if not more of their line.

I love them personally.

As iLove ^^ said, if it sounds good and the price works for you do it. I mean I can understand some people would prefer to support local companies, I do personally where I can do that kind of thing too, just like when I see a cool band with a band camp I like to at least give them some money so they might keep making cool stuff.

But lets be real here if you like the sound coming out of your big-name amp company its likely that most if not all of it would be manufactured somewhere in Asia. Unless you are coughing up for the 'Hardwired' or 'Artisan' type products that big amp manufacturers are producing, its likely that many of the components will be manufactured off shore (where ever that is  )

Economies of scale guys, it is what it is.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 27, 2015)

Perhaps this is why Peavey is able to bring out those Mini heads for +/-$400, whereas a similar amp from Marshall will cost you +/-$700. 

If getting a decent tone means having to buy a Chicom amp, and saving myself a couple of hundred bucks in the process, then I can live with that.


----------



## Sean Richardson (May 27, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> What an odd sentiment.
> 
> If China nationalized their industry it would lead to a major collapse in their economy as they would be cutting off foreign investment in their nations assets. It would lead to a global economic disaster in general. Where guitar amps are made would become much less important than where food, medicine, medical supplies, and important electronic equipment comes from.



Not to mention the fact that China also holds a ....load of US treasury bonds. Fact is right now China is keeping many counties going. Yeah it sucks that jobs migrate from the U.S. or Europe (or in my case OZ) to China but the facts remain that their investment in other countries economically and their consumption of raw materials is keeping many developed economies out of recession/depression.


----------



## Ænima (May 27, 2015)

EVH amps are made in mexico and are excellent quality
fk peavey


----------



## Bish0p34 (May 27, 2015)

I own some Chinese amps, and have good luck with them so far. I figure that if they're given a set of specifications to manufacture something to, it should turn out ok. I had this conversation with my wife a while back. 

She was an engineer at Pride Mobility until recently. They make powered scooters and other physical rehab products. Her group of engineers goes to China twice a year to keep them in line, and get them back to using parts that are within the specs they were originally given. She told me that they also use the lowest quality machines (often buying other manufacturers leftovers), and always cut corners as much as possible. 

I take it with a grain of salt, that maybe every company doesn't have these same business practices over there. Still, my faith in Chinese manufacturing was shaken.


----------



## WarMachine (May 27, 2015)

This definitely blows hard, but when you think about it, all people seem to care about is AxeFx/Kemper so it doesn't really surprise me much. Thing is, those modelers; once the "real" amps are gone, what's left to model? An AxeFx 5150 patch that was "profiled" on a Kemper? 

EDIT: Also, expect in a few years after a huge backlash for Peavey to bring it back to the states....but with a heftier price tag as well


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 27, 2015)

ilovefinnish said:


> I just don't understand the "support USA products" thing.
> I've always been interested in quality and price, if a Chinese, Mexican, Korean, etc product is cheap and with good quality, I'll buy anytime over an USA product.



I'm not a big "gotta buy USA" guy, but i understand the concept of wanting to support your local market rather than sending your money to a foreign country. But at the same time the Chinese have to feed their kids too, so at the end of the day, you are still supporting another human being.



Bish0p34 said:


> I figure that if they're given a set of specifications to manufacture something to, it should turn out ok.



Exactly. It is then up to the brand itself to determine if the product is up the the standards they have set, in this case by previously manufacturing the amps themselves.


----------



## Albionic (May 27, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> This definitely blows hard, but when you think about it, all people seem to care about is AxeFx/Kemper so it doesn't really surprise me much. Thing is, those modelers; once the "real" amps are gone, what's left to model? An AxeFx 5150 patch that was "profiled" on a Kemper?
> 
> EDIT: Also, expect in a few years after a huge backlash for Peavey to bring it back to the states....but with a heftier price tag as well



Perhaps it's time for programmers to create digital amps that aren't based on existing amps and maybe create tones that aren't possible with a tube/tranny amp.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2015)

Albionic said:


> Perhaps it's time for programmers to create digital amps that aren't based on existing amps and maybe create tones that aren't possible with a tube/tranny amp.



Which is something that Line 6 has been doing for close to 20 years now. 

The thing is, it's not innovation that's not pushing tube/analog amps further, it's guitarists. You gotta realize, 90% of current guitarists choose to use amps designed between two and five decades ago, and that doesn't seem to be changing. Heck, even those using digital stuff are using models of them.


----------



## protest (May 27, 2015)

ilovefinnish said:


> I just don't understand the "support USA products" thing.
> I've always been interested in quality and price, if a Chinese, Mexican, Korean, etc product is cheap and with good quality, I'll buy anytime over an USA product.


 
I think more people are concerned with the MIC thing rather than the not made in the US thing. Some people just have an aversion to Chinese made products due to things not necessarily related to that particular product. 

I personally like to purchase USA made products if possible because I don't really get that opportunity much, and I'd always like to help small-mid sized American businesses if I can.


----------



## imijj (May 27, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> Well, I will never buy another Peavey product. Slick move PV, I'm sure the CFO and CEO will get a big bonus. I hope the Chinese government nationalizes all these US subsidised factories, and they all get sh*t canned.



The Chinese Communists are the most effective managers of capitalism in the entire world. Why would they nationalize a guitar amp factory? They're in the game for the same reason as everyone else. Don't be fooled by the name of the party.


----------



## Promit (May 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Blast off!



Conveniently enough, these things are on sale at MF today for _two freaking hundred dollars shipped_. Stupid Deal of the Day | SDOTD | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Spinedriver (May 27, 2015)

Albionic said:


> Perhaps it's time for programmers to create digital amps that aren't based on existing amps and maybe create tones that aren't possible with a tube/tranny amp.



It's pretty much what Tech21 does. Granted in the "Character" line, they do have the "Blonde" for Fender, "British" for Marshall, etc.. but they aren't exactly "models" of single amps pre-se. They're more "representations" of a brand of amp so although it might sound Marshall-ish, it's not designed to sound like a specific one (ie: JCM800, Plexi, etc..).


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 27, 2015)

Promit said:


> Conveniently enough, these things are on sale at MF today for _two freaking hundred dollars shipped_. Stupid Deal of the Day | SDOTD | Musician's Friend



I saw that today and my first thought was 'wow they must follow SSO'


----------



## vick1000 (May 27, 2015)

imijj said:


> The Chinese Communists are the most effective managers of capitalism in the entire world. Why would they nationalize a guitar amp factory? They're in the game for the same reason as everyone else. Don't be fooled by the name of the party.



Because they are using our system of economics to build their nation up, and reduce ours. All the money you spend on Chinese goods goes into their infrastructure and military. One they achieve what they feel is superiority, they won't care about "capitalism". That's also why they have designated zones to keep the two systems seperated, and their population isolated.

They are essentially using tactics developed by Sun Tsu that are centuries old. And the greedy globalists are playing right into their hands like naive virgins of the battlefield.


----------



## asher (May 27, 2015)

...and then, if they were stupid enough to do that, they'd suddenly have millions on millions of now unemployed factory workers who need jobs and have no money to spend in their domestic economy. Not to mention it's likely going to do bad stuff to their currency.

It's not a one way street, nor are we beholden to China the way people think we are...


----------



## Fretless (May 27, 2015)

asher said:


> ...and then, if they were stupid enough to do that, they'd suddenly have millions on millions of now unemployed factory workers who need jobs and have no money to spend in their domestic economy. Not to mention it's likely going to do bad stuff to their currency.
> 
> It's not a one way street, nor are we beholden to China the way people think we are...



Couldn't agree more.

Back on topic though, as long as they sound good, I don't care where they are made. I like to buy USA made stuff, but only if it's mom and pop shop type stuff (granted that is because I can relate because I make gear too). Big name corps still making stuff in the USA is nice, but it's not too important at that level for me.


----------



## feraledge (May 27, 2015)

The amps have barely hit the streets and the bias is already out of whack. Geez.

Can we stop with the 'Merica banter for the thread and just recognize that the move to China says nothing about the abilities of American vs Chinese workers, but everything to do with a general notion of quantity over quality. Obviously fine things have and certainly can come from China and plenty of wretched things come from the US. But Peavey is doing this because the labor is dirt cheap and the producers are more than willing to skirt safety and environmental issues. This isn't a question of individual workers and jobs.
And no government is really thinking that the production of 6505s is a sign of global economic power.


----------



## drgamble (May 27, 2015)

This was on Undercover Boss. At the very end of the video they talk about shutting down the factories.


----------



## glpg80 (May 27, 2015)

drgamble said:


> This was on Undercover Boss. At the very end of the video they talk about shutting down the factories.




This is incorrect. Another group said the same thing - the real reason is that they cannot find enough skilled workers to fit demand in a competitive market.

Post of proof:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4377765-post7.html


----------



## drgamble (May 27, 2015)

glpg80 said:


> This is incorrect. Another group said the same thing - the real reason is that they cannot find enough skilled workers to fit demand in a competitive market.
> 
> Post of proof:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4377765-post7.html



What is incorrect? I don't get it, it's a video of Peavey on Television. Hartley saying that there aren't skilled workers is something that I would call bs on anyway. Then again, a CEO of a large company would never lie, would they?


----------



## glpg80 (May 27, 2015)

You'd rather believe a news article? Hartley himself posted the response as of April of this year - that's pretty definitive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2015)

Well since the 6505 is now Chinese-made, they sure do seem to be flirting with downsizing their USA production facilities even more...

I am torn on this. I normally don't care where amps are made, but the loss of jobs is disappointing. 

And the anti-Chinese xenophobia is a bit cringy.


----------



## vick1000 (May 27, 2015)

asher said:


> ...and then, if they were stupid enough to do that, they'd suddenly have millions on millions of now unemployed factory workers who need jobs and have no money to spend in their domestic economy. Not to mention it's likely going to do bad stuff to their currency.
> 
> It's not a one way street, nor are we beholden to China the way people think we are...



You're not too keen on how communism works, are you. They simply force their population to refit the plant to make guidance systems for nukes, or whatever they want. As long as you have resources, and no enemy threat to those resources, you can do anything you want under communism. At the expense of individual liberty of course.

As I said, once the US is no longer a threat, the Chinese government won't care about capitalism. They simply beat us at our own game due to the fact they don't adhere to any international laws or reulations, and they don't care about their own people's liberty or safety. 

Now if you are confusing capitalism, with a free market, then you have to understand there is no free market, and capitalism is simply an economic philosphy based on monitary growth and a financial sector.


----------



## imijj (May 27, 2015)

ilovefinnish said:


> I just don't understand the "support USA products" thing.
> I've always been interested in quality and price, if a Chinese, Mexican, Korean, etc product is cheap and with good quality, I'll buy anytime over an USA product.



I agree! Slave labor is cool as long as it knocks a few bills off the price of my luxury guitar equipment.


----------



## imijj (May 27, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> You're not too keen on how communism works, are you. They simply force their population to refit the plant to make guidance systems for nukes, or whatever they want. As long as you have resources, and no enemy threat to those resources, you can do anything you want under communism. At the expense of individual liberty of course.
> 
> As I said, once the US is no longer a threat, the Chinese government won't care about capitalism. They simply beat us at our own game due to the fact they don't adhere to any international laws or reulations, and they don't care about their own people's liberty or safety.
> 
> Now if you are confusing capitalism, with a free market, then you have to understand there is no free market, and capitalism is simply an economic philosphy based on monitary growth and a financial sector.




You watch too much Alex Jones.


----------



## imijj (May 27, 2015)

glpg80 said:


> This is incorrect. Another group said the same thing - the real reason is that they cannot find enough skilled workers to fit demand in a competitive market.
> 
> Post of proof:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4377765-post7.html



Read: We can't find enough skilled workers who will build our amps for minimum wage, while people in China will do it for $1 an hour.


----------



## feraledge (May 28, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> You're not too keen on how communism works, are you. They simply force their population to* refit the plant to make guidance systems for nukes, or whatever they want.* As long as you have resources, and no enemy threat to those resources, you can do anything you want under communism.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2015)

Gotta say, this thread is bringing out the true colors of some users.


----------



## Fretless (May 28, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gotta say, this thread is bringing out the true colors of some users.



Right? I didn't know some of the users were such seasoned economic experts, the others on the other hand, well I will just leave a smiley since I'm too busy doing nothing important


----------



## Yokai08 (May 28, 2015)

i suppose it was doomed to happen eventually. Luckily i bought my British made JCM2000 DSL100 before they made the vietnamese DSL


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 28, 2015)

Yokai08 said:


> i suppose it was doomed to happen eventually. Luckily i bought my British made JCM2000 DSL100 before they made the vietnamese DSL



Well I actually heard the new DSL was better .


----------



## vick1000 (May 28, 2015)

The guidance system reference was a parody of sorts, about what happened under the Clinton administration with US military technology getting into the hands of the Chinese government. By all means, continue in your blissful ignorance if you so choose. Buy your new 6505, manufactured by the finest adolecent hands, the oriental slave masters can provide.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 28, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> The guidance system reference was a parody of sorts, about what happened under the Clinton administration with US military technology getting into the hands of the Chinese government. By all means, continue in your blissful ignorance if you so choose. Buy your new 6505, manufactured by the finest adolecent hands, the oriental slave masters can provide.



Last I read, the Chinese were having trouble with striking laborers flexing their blue collar muscle in the face of the State. So much so that the once "cost effective" Chinese manufacrturing market has now shifted to places like Indonesia. 

As for what masquerades as Capitalism today is, in reality, simply Fascism/Mercantilism. 

The one thing I did notice about Chinese amps were how noticeably poorer their tubes seem to sound.


----------



## Albionic (May 28, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> The guidance system reference was a parody of sorts, about what happened under the Clinton administration with US military technology getting into the hands of the Chinese government. By all means, continue in your blissful ignorance if you so choose. Buy your new 6505, manufactured by the finest adolecent hands, the oriental slave masters can provide.



Or you can buy made in the UK where big companies pay below the cost of living forcing the government to subsidise their workforce with tax credits


----------



## feraledge (May 28, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> The guidance system reference was a parody of sorts, about what happened under the Clinton administration with US military technology getting into the hands of the Chinese government. By all means, continue in your blissful ignorance if you so choose. Buy your new 6505, manufactured by the finest adolecent hands, the oriental slave masters can provide.



Dusting off some exaggerated event from 1998 isn't parody, it's conjecture. Do you really believe that the Peavey factory is what is pushing this overboard? As an anarchist you're hardly going to frighten me about the realities of communist or capitalist governments, but I'm pretty positive the nuclear power plant 20 miles from my house is more of a threat to me than the nuclear missiles that'll never come the Chinese Peavey factory. 

But seriously, my "blissful ignorance" coming from someone who uses the term "oriental" is sheer irony. Who dusted off Marty Futterman over here? "You got-you gotta watch out for them forgeiners cuz they plant gremlins in their machinery."
Can we at least try canning the racist terminology while espousing right wing conspiracy?


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 28, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Dusting off some exaggerated event from 1998 isn't parody, it's conjecture. Do you really believe that the Peavey factory is what is pushing this overboard? As an anarchist you're hardly going to frighten me about the realities of communist or capitalist governments, but I'm pretty positive the nuclear power plant 20 miles from my house is more of a threat to me than the nuclear missiles that'll never come the Chinese Peavey factory.
> 
> *But seriously, my "blissful ignorance" coming from someone who uses the term "oriental" is sheer irony.* Who dusted off Marty Futterman over here? "You got-you gotta watch out for them forgeiners cuz they plant gremlins in their machinery."
> Can we at least try canning the racist terminology while espousing right wing conspiracy?



Seriously.


----------



## asher (May 28, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> You're not too keen on how communism works, are you.



I'm just going to let that stand since you clearly have no idea how China's actually working these days.


----------



## Mike (May 28, 2015)




----------



## vick1000 (May 28, 2015)

Using the term Oriental is not racists, it denotes location. You people are clearly in need of a major history lesson.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 28, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> Using the term Oriental is not racists, it denotes location. You people are clearly in need of a major history lesson.



Its considered extremely offensive to lump all Asian people and nations together under one umbrella and strip away their unique identities, culture, race, etc. Its a grossly outdated 19th century term. 

If you're talking about China, say China. Japan, Mongolia, and the 50 other nations in the region have nothing to do with the conversation.


----------



## Mike (May 28, 2015)

Oriental is used to describe objects not people. Yes it is a geographic region and although not outright racist, it's not really the politically correct term. Asian would be a more acceptable term.


----------



## asher (May 28, 2015)

Mike said:


> Oriental is used to describe objects not people. Yes it is a geographic region and although not outright racist, it's not really the politically correct term. Asian would be a more acceptable term.



It was racist then (Brits not giving two ....s about the huge differences in cultures, Otherifying and exoticing them), it's racist now.

Is it as outright offensive as the n-word? Or jap, chink, etc? No. That doesn't mean it's not racist.


----------



## Pav (May 28, 2015)

This thread has certainly delved into the innermost meanings of something being "made in China".


----------



## asher (May 28, 2015)

Pav said:


> This thread has certainly delved into the innermost meanings of something being "made in China".





If my parents happened to have sex and conceive me while on a trip in China... but I was born here... was I made in China?


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 28, 2015)

Regarding the actual amps I doubt quality is any different from before. A 5150 is not the most robust amp ever made in the first place.


----------



## feraledge (May 28, 2015)

asher said:


> If my parents happened to have sex and conceive me while on a trip in China... but I was born here... was I made in China?



You are always out to get my nukes. Only to have your plans foiled by those meddling kids!


----------



## FallOfHumanity (May 28, 2015)

What the .... just happened to this thread?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2015)

FallOfHumanity said:


> What the .... just happened to this thread?



Alex Jones.


----------



## oniduder (May 28, 2015)

yeah i'm sick of this type of thinking

it doesn't matter, the quality is comparable

oh btw i'm not reading the thread so 

and people are people make it anywhere the market allows and get your money peavey i don't care

plus america and these countries mexico/thailand/bangledesh/blablalbaldlakhjfs have different types of jobs that people are now specializing in the global market

eat a dick if you don't understand we live in a globalized world

peace

/thread!!!!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Spinedriver (May 28, 2015)

For me, the issue isn't so much that the amps are going to be made overseas but rather how the company treated the employees in the time leading up to the layoffs. I worked for a company years ago that went through a large scaling down and they literally tried their best to keep everyone informed about if/when layoffs were coming. They even went so far as to tell people not to make large purchases because although it wasn't 100% at the time, they thought layoffs were imminent, so everyone should be prepared. 

I know tv shows tend to edit for 'maximum drama' but it seems like Hartley's son-in-law isn't as concerned with the employees well being as he was. If he was, he would have given the people on the show the money he promised them even if it was out of his own pocket rather than drag it all out for months, possibly looking for a way to get out of it.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 28, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Its considered extremely offensive to lump all Asian people and nations together under one umbrella and strip away their unique identities, culture, race, etc. Its a grossly outdated 19th century term.
> 
> If you're talking about China, say China. Japan, Mongolia, and the 50 other nations in the region have nothing to do with the conversation.



By your "reasoning" then, the term Occidental must then be as offensive to all peoples hailing from Northern and Western Europa then, right?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 28, 2015)

asher said:


> It was racist then (Brits not giving two ....s about the huge differences in cultures, Otherifying and exoticing them), it's racist now.
> 
> Is it as outright offensive as the n-word? Or jap, chink, etc? No. That doesn't mean it's not racist.



SJW much?


----------

